# Frosted cantaloupe salad. rec:



## kadesma (May 23, 2006)

This is so nice with just a simple grilled chicken or pork chop..It is cold and juicy and just right for hot weather..Put on a fancy legged stand and surrounded by more fruits it makes a pretty center piece til served.

8-oz. softened cream cheese
2-tab. milk
1-lg. cantaloure
6-c. mixed fresh fruit, ( bananas,apples,grapes,peaches,strawberries,) cut into bite sized pieces
3/4-c. toasted sweetened coconut. Mint leaves to garnish
Beat cream cheese with the milk til smooth and fluffy. Set aside. Remove the rind from the melon and cut a little from one end so melon will stay upright. Slice of about 2 inches from other end, remove seeds and will with one cup of bite sized fruit. Frost the outside with cheese mixture. Press toasted coconut lightly into the cheese frosting and refrigerate. When ready to serve, place melon on plate or platter and garnish with mint leaves. Cut melon at the table into 6 wedges and place on a plate with somr of the fruit from inside the melon. Top with remaining fruit and serve with sesame dressing.
Sesame Dressing:
2-tea. powdered sugar
1/2-tea. paprika
1/2-tea. dry mustard
salt to taste
1/2-c. currant jelly, melted
1/4-c. fresh lemon juice
1-c. walnut oil
1-tab. cider vinegar, I used rice vinegar
1-Tab. toasted sesame seeds
Combine sugar, paprika,mustard and salt. Stir in the jelly, lemon juice, and vinegar. Gradually beat in the oil. Add sesame seeds and stir well and refrigerate.
enjoy,
kadesma


----------



## grumblebee (May 23, 2006)

Oh, yummy! Cream cheese and fruit is one of my favourite combos.. I will have to try this one. 

Thanks!


----------



## kadesma (May 23, 2006)

_Glad you like the recipe Grumblebee, it tastes so good when it's icy cold YUM_
_Hope you get a chance to make one._

_kadesma _


----------



## Piccolina (May 24, 2006)

So very pretty Kadesma, you post the nicest recipes which always make me hungry!  I think I'll take your insperation for the salad but switch the dressing to just a simplier honey mustard one. Thank-you for the lovely inspiration


----------



## kadesma (May 25, 2006)

Piccolina said:
			
		

> So very pretty Kadesma, you post the nicest recipes which always make me hungry!  I think I'll take your insperation for the salad but switch the dressing to just a simplier honey mustard one. Thank-you for the lovely inspiration


Thank you Piccolina 
And I think I'll try your honey mustard idea next time I make it, it sound like a nice change.

kadesma


----------



## IcyMist (May 25, 2006)

What a yummy sounding recipe. I too am going to have to try it out. I eat cantaloupe every day it is in season either plain or with just a grind or two of fresh ground pepper and this sounds like a nice change. By the way if you haven't tried cantaloupe with a little pepper either fresh ground or the coarse ground (not the fine stuff in a can), you MUST try it. Sounds weird but it is really very good.  TY for the recipe.


----------



## kadesma (May 25, 2006)

IcyMist said:
			
		

> What a yummy sounding recipe. I too am going to have to try it out. I eat cantaloupe every day it is in season either plain or with just a grind or two of fresh ground pepper and this sounds like a nice change. By the way if you haven't tried cantaloupe with a little pepper either fresh ground or the coarse ground (not the fine stuff in a can), you MUST try it. Sounds weird but it is really very good.  TY for the recipe.


It doesn't sound weird to me, cause I put pepper on as well, also a little salt. It seems to bring out the sweetness of the melon..I learned that from my dad 

kadesma


----------



## katluvscake (May 25, 2006)

I am actually a little excited to try some pepper with fruit.  I salt my apples when I eat them so why not pepper.


----------



## kadesma (May 25, 2006)

katluvscake said:
			
		

> I am actually a little excited to try some pepper with fruit. I salt my apples when I eat them so why not pepper.


give it a try Kat, I don't put a heavy coating of pepper, just a lite dusting and I enjoy the taste of the two together.  Hope you will too.

kadesma


----------



## IcyMist (May 25, 2006)

Yep light is more than enough. I use to put salt on all my fruit when I was a kid because my mother told us a story about how she would go out in the woods of Tennessee and take her salt shaker with her. There were crab apple trees, green apples, other types of fruit and berries and she would sit, sprinkle salt and munch away.  Only thing she hates now is thinking about all the extra wiggly protein she probably ate with the wild berries she picked. 

I no longer salt my fruit, except when I decide to eat a lemon I love salt on that still.


----------



## kadesma (May 25, 2006)

IcyMist said:
			
		

> Yep light is more than enough. I use to put salt on all my fruit when I was a kid because my mother told us a story about how she would go out in the woods of Tennessee and take her salt shaker with her. There were crab apple trees, green apples, other types of fruit and berries and she would sit, sprinkle salt and munch away.  Only thing she hates now is thinking about all the extra wiggly protein she probably ate with the wild berries she picked.
> 
> I no longer salt my fruit, except when I decide to eat a lemon I love salt on that still.


I've never eaten a lemon, as brave as I've gotten is lemonade  I do salt melons, it seems to make the flavor more intense. My dad taught me about salting fruits, funny thing is he almost never salted his veggies or meat! Things we learn from our loved ones  It's nice to remember those days.

kadesma


----------



## grumblebee (May 25, 2006)

katluvscake said:
			
		

> I am actually a little excited to try some pepper with fruit. I salt my apples when I eat them so why not pepper.


 
Fresh ground pepper is really nice on strawberries and/or vanilla ice cream. Also, really thick, aged balsamic vinegar is lovely on strawberries as well. 

Its one of those things that if you tell someone to try it they think, "Yuck... weird!" but when they actually try it they fall in love with it. 

Yum.


----------



## kadesma (May 25, 2006)

grumblebee said:
			
		

> Fresh ground pepper is really nice on strawberries and/or vanilla ice cream. Also, really thick, aged balsamic vinegar is lovely on strawberries as well.
> 
> Its one of those things that if you tell someone to try it they think, "Yuck... weird!" but when they actually try it they fall in love with it.
> 
> Yum.


_I've never tried pepper on strawberries, now thats an idea I need to try. Several years ago my DH, saw me drooling over some aged balsamic from Italy, sooo at Christmas in a lovely wooden box, was a small bottle of very dear balsamic, it was almost like a syrup, and I hung on til spring then did the strawberry and balsamic thing..It was heaven and I now have to have them that way at least once during strawberry season..I still have some of it and have it hidden from view..Not cause I'm stingy but because my neice during a family get together, forgot her salad dressing and was about to pour my balsamic into her cruet with crisco oil!!! YIKES..I'm so glad I had some other vinegar for her to use, or I'd have had a stroke on the spot _

_kadesma_


----------



## IcyMist (May 25, 2006)

lol and did your niece still have her head attached or did it fall off when you yelled?    As for strawberries and pepper?  Hmmm I may try one to see how I like it, but I won't put on my whole bowl of strawberries.  Also may put a very small scoop of vanilla ice cream in a bowl and add a little pepper to taste.  I am not too adventuresome when it comes to trying new things, but something like fruit you can test without ruining a whole pot of food.


----------



## kadesma (May 25, 2006)

IcyMist said:
			
		

> lol and did your niece still have her head attached or did it fall off when you yelled?  As for strawberries and pepper? Hmmm I may try one to see how I like it, but I won't put on my whole bowl of strawberries. Also may put a very small scoop of vanilla ice cream in a bowl and add a little pepper to taste. I am not too adventuresome when it comes to trying new things, but something like fruit you can test without ruining a whole pot of food.


  yes she went home in one piece  I just love these posts where we throw around ideas.You often find some delightful ways to tweak your recipe and can enjoy it more than one way. It makes putting together a party or just a family meal more fun.

kadesma


----------



## IcyMist (May 26, 2006)

I was watching Food Network and Alton Brown fixed this recipe.  Sounds a little weird with onion in it, but I am willing to try it.  

http://www.foodnetwork.com/food/recipes/recipe/0,,FOOD_9936_29470,00.html


----------



## urmaniac13 (May 26, 2006)

Thanks for the wonderful fresh recipe with the melon season just around the corner, CJ!!  I would have thought one of our faithful sweet dressings "lemon poppy seed", but a new dressing idea, too!!  We have been eating lots of salads lately as Cris is wanting to get rid of some of the surplus kilos, thus we have also been experimenting with some nice dressing ideas.  This sounds like a keeper!!


----------



## kadesma (May 27, 2006)

IcyMist said:
			
		

> I was watching Food Network and Alton Brown fixed this recipe. Sounds a little weird with onion in it, but I am willing to try it.
> 
> http://www.foodnetwork.com/food/recipes/recipe/0,,FOOD_9936_29470,00.html


I've seen a one somthing like Alton's by Paula Deen using watermelon , not sure about the onion and feta, but who knows they might be a unique taste experience I'm open to all new food ideas..Will give both a try and see.
kadesma


----------



## kadesma (May 27, 2006)

urmaniac13 said:
			
		

> Thanks for the wonderful fresh recipe with the melon season just around the corner, CJ!! I would have thought one of our faithful sweet dressings "lemon poppy seed", but a new dressing idea, too!! We have been eating lots of salads lately as Cris is wanting to get rid of some of the surplus kilos, thus we have also been experimenting with some nice dressing ideas. This sounds like a keeper!!


It is nice and I enjoy it, but, I'm partial to melons of all kinds. Now the lemon poppy seed dressing sounds great for this recipe, got one to share? I've never made it, and would like to try it.

kadesma


----------



## grumblebee (May 29, 2006)

Just wanted to let you guys know that I made this on Saturday and it was a hit.... very fresh and tasty. 

I made it with a honey cream cheese dipping sauce for the side instead of the sesame dressing. Next time we'll try it with the sesame dressing.


----------



## kadesma (May 29, 2006)

grumblebee said:
			
		

> Just wanted to let you guys know that I made this on Saturday and it was a hit.... very fresh and tasty.
> 
> I made it with a honey cream cheese dipping sauce for the side instead of the sesame dressing. Next time we'll try it with the sesame dressing.


Thanks for letting us know Grumblebee, Your honey cream dipping sauce sounds so good. would you give me an idea of the amounts you used, I'd like to try it. I think my guys would love something new.

kadesma


----------



## QSis (May 29, 2006)

IcyMist said:
			
		

> I no longer salt my fruit, except when I decide to eat a lemon I love salt on that still.


 
How do you eat your lemons, Icy?

Lee


----------



## urmaniac13 (May 29, 2006)

kadesma said:
			
		

> It is nice and I enjoy it, but, I'm partial to melons of all kinds. Now the lemon poppy seed dressing sounds great for this recipe, got one to share? I've never made it, and would like to try it.
> 
> kadesma


 
Yes CJ!!  This is really tasty for just about any kind of fresh fruit based salad, or macedonia, and it is my pleasure to share it with you!!  (the amount of each ingredients are very approx... play around with them a bit!!)

200ml/6,5oz of sour cream
50ml/3tbsp EVOO or more to get the preferred consistency
juice of 1/2 lemon, or more if preferred
some finely grated lemon zest
1tbsp of black poppy seed
30ml, or 2tbsp of honey
(optional) a drop or two of very good quality balsamic vinegar
salt to taste.

in a blender or mixer, blend sour cream, lemon and honey.  Gradually add the Evoo to get the dressing to the consistency you like.  add the poppy seed, vinegar and salt to taste.  Give another light spin to even the things out.
Enjoy with your favourite fruit salad!!


----------



## kadesma (May 29, 2006)

urmaniac13 said:
			
		

> Yes CJ!! This is really tasty for just about any kind of fresh fruit based salad, or macedonia, and it is my pleasure to share it with you!! (the amount of each ingredients are very approx... play around with them a bit!!)
> 
> 200ml/6,5oz of sour cream
> 50ml/3tbsp EVOO or more to get the preferred consistency
> ...


Thanks Licia,
We're grilling some baby backs next sunday andthe kids wanted the frosted melon salad..I'm going to use your recipe, it lookd so good.  Thanks 
kadesma


----------



## grumblebee (May 30, 2006)

kadesma said:
			
		

> Thanks for letting us know Grumblebee, Your honey cream dipping sauce sounds so good. would you give me an idea of the amounts you used, I'd like to try it. I think my guys would love something new.
> 
> kadesma


 
I just took a block of softened plain cream cheese, whipped it with 2-3 tbsp of milk, and drizzled in some honey until it was as sweet as I wanted it. (not too sweet though because of the natural sweetness of the fruit) I just served it along side the cantelope with a little dish of chopped walnuts for people to sprinkle on top as well. It was yummmmmmy.


----------



## biev (May 30, 2006)

Will this be good if I replace the cantalope with that green honey melon thing? I have a lot of it and I don't know what to do with it.


----------



## kadesma (May 30, 2006)

biev said:
			
		

> Will this be good if I replace the cantalope with that green honey melon thing? I have a lot of it and I don't know what to do with it.


biev,
     honeydew, casaba,persian,would be just perfect. This is one recipe we can toss out there to share and will get lots of new ideas for fruits to go in it, dressing or even different melons. Let me know how you like it with the honeydew, if you get a chance.

kadesma


----------



## IcyMist (May 30, 2006)

We have a huge ponderossa (sp?) lemon, you know the ones with lemons as big as a large orange?  All I do is peel and eat, just like an orange.    These are quite tart, but also sweet.  I like to make lemonade out of them and not add any sugar.....rest of family gasp when they taste it and run for the sugar.


----------



## kadesma (May 30, 2006)

grumblebee said:
			
		

> I just took a block of softened plain cream cheese, whipped it with 2-3 tbsp of milk, and drizzled in some honey until it was as sweet as I wanted it. (not too sweet though because of the natural sweetness of the fruit) I just served it along side the cantelope with a little dish of chopped walnuts for people to sprinkle on top as well. It was yummmmmmy.


Thanks Grumblebee,
     My kids are going to love this Me too 

kadesma


----------

